# Shower screen puck gap query



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So I've been meaning to ask this for a while. The spacing between your dry puck and shower screen, is this an important factor to consider? I know you need a gap between the two but wasn't entirely sure if a big gap would affect the shot. For instance if I grind 18g at one setting and then the same amount on a finer setting, the finer grind will tamp down further into the basket won't it?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yes it will, it is important not to over fill your basket and people use the coin trick to check they haven't been using to much.

Watch this it might help


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Yes it will, it is important not to over fill your basket


Thanks for the reply. It's not overfilling I'm worrying about but not having enough in. So one shot I might have 7mm between puck and screen and then another shot maybe 3mm. I just wondered if it made a big difference or not.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

It can be a variable yes, but it's a quick fix if it's the problem that's messing your shot up just don't go to far the other way is where I was coming from if it is the problem.

Does that make sense?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's not overfilling I'm worrying about but not having enough in. So one shot I might have 7mm between puck and screen and then another shot maybe 3mm. I just wondered if it made a big difference or not.


Didn't your machine come with a tool to determine headspace? 4mm difference for the same dose might be a lot?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> It can be a variable yes, but it's a quick fix if it's the problem that's messing your shot up just don't go to far the other way is where I was coming from if it is the problem.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yeah that's great thank you. I just wanted to have a bit of clarification from others who know more than I do. I'm hoping, when my OCD knock off arrives, that I'll be able to get this variable somewhere near consistent. That's the plan anyway


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Didn't your machine come with a tool to determine headspace? 4mm difference for the same dose might be a lot?


Yeah the levelling tool. Not too sure where it is to be honest. I've always just used a bit of guess work and 9 times out of 10 I will have tamped the coffee below the level of the tool anyway. I could always add more coffee but then most of the time I would have more grams in than what the basket is rated to.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah that's great thank you. I just wanted to have a bit of clarification from others who know more than I do. I'm hoping, when my OCD knock off arrives, that I'll be able to get this variable somewhere near consistent. That's the plan anyway


Do you find on the DTP after pulling an 18g shot there's an shower screen imprint on the wet puck no matter what grind setting?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Do you find on the DTP after pulling an 18g shot there's an shower screen imprint on the wet puck no matter what grind setting?


Yeah all the time. I think that's pretty normal as long as it doesn't start off like that


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Less coffee volume in the filter will increase the pre infusion.

Your taste will determine if this is a good thing.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jabbalabba said:


> Less coffee volume in the filter will increase the pre infusion.
> 
> Your taste will determine if this is a good thing.


Ok I get you (I think). The bigger the head space, the longer it takes to fill that space, so that would give you a longer pre infusion? Would a longer pre infusion increase the bitterness?


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Ok I get you (I think). The bigger the head space, the longer it takes to fill that space, so that would give you a longer pre infusion? Would a longer pre infusion increase the bitterness?


Correct about pre infusion time.

My impression with 1:2 ratio and same grind size:

Less space = darker, more dense taste.

More space = lighter, wider taste spectrum

Like dark chocolate Vs milk chocolate ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jabbalabba said:


> Correct about pre infusion time.
> 
> My impression with 1:2 ratio and same grind size:
> 
> ...


That's excellent info thank you. I shall have a play around I think and see what happens


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Testing is the key to finding your preference.

We all have different taste buds and opinions.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Ok I get you (I think). The bigger the head space, the longer it takes to fill that space, so that would give you a longer pre infusion? Would a longer pre infusion increase the bitterness?


This thread is in danger of over complicating things. Your going down a rabbit hole that doesn't need to be gone down. Is your machine capable of variable pre infusion anyway?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> This thread is in danger of over complicating things. Your going down a rabbit hole that doesn't need to be gone down. Is your machine capable of variable pre infusion anyway?


Haha I don't want to get too deep, I can't afford it!

Yes the DTP has a fixed pre infusion period. It's around 5 seconds then the pump steps up the pressure after that for however long you run it for.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jabbalabba said:


> Correct about pre infusion time.
> 
> My impression with 1:2 ratio and same grind size:
> 
> ...


This could easily be down to how the puck extracts as opposed to pre infusion . Less space , more channeling for example.

I am not denying your experience or taste buds but i think this may be over complicating stuff for people.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> over complicating stuff for people.


Implications of me being stupid right there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Implications of me being stupid right there


That would be both of us mate... It's ovef complicated for me too.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I've nailed it anyway. I set my grinder to setting 17 and used 17 grams of beans. Tasted so good but I still fail to pick out the flavour notes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> I think I've nailed it anyway. I set my grinder to setting 17 and used 17 grams of beans. Tasted so good but I still fail to pick out the flavour notes


As espresso or on milk?

Don't stress, good is what we all aim for. Describing it isn't as important as enjoying it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

In milk it's going to seriously 'muddy the waters' wrt tasting notes. This doesn't stop me from enjoying a capp or fw 80-90% of the time. Even with espresso I find that tasting notes are more 'reminds me of' than 'tastes like' if you see what I mean. The Ethiopian Naturals can be obvious 'funk/farmyard' and vaguely strawberry in milk (whilst still tasting like coffee essentially ). I had a coffee from DCSA called the Earl's Mistress which was overwhelmingly obvious bergamot, and Baytown Bootleg DSOL which left "Copydex" glue aftertaste (maybe I'm a bit weird but I'm not a glue sniffer!) And although this sounds negative it isn't meant to - it was a cracking coffee for dark, but I just have that abiding description in my head years later.

But 90% of the time the tasting notes strike me as vague hints rather than explicit tastes.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> As espresso or on milk?
> 
> Don't stress, good is what we all aim for. Describing it isn't as important as enjoying it.


Yeah as espresso, and those were my actual thoughts that wow that tasted good I think I always just struggle to get back to that point when I change beans hence why I seem to question everything. Need to maybe stick with the same beans for a while


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> In milk it's going to seriously 'muddy the waters' wrt tasting notes. This doesn't stop me from enjoying a capp or fw 80-90% of the time. Even with espresso I find that tasting notes are more 'reminds me of' than 'tastes like' if you see what I mean. The Ethiopian Naturals can be obvious 'funk/farmyard' and vaguely strawberry in milk (whilst still tasting like coffee essentially ). I had a coffee from DCSA called the Earl's Mistress which was overwhelmingly obvious bergamot, and Baytown Bootleg DSOL which left "Copydex" glue aftertaste (maybe I'm a bit weird but I'm not a glue sniffer!) And although this sounds negative it isn't meant to - it was a cracking coffee for dark, but I just have that abiding description in my head years later.
> 
> But 90% of the time the tasting notes strike me as vague hints rather than explicit tastes.


That's a great way to put it. Haha and a glue after taste!! I'll have to try that one


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I don't know how helpful that one is! I really enjoyed the Bootleg when I was dabbling in the power of the Dark Side. But there was just something about the aroma or taste that reminded me of the smell you get when you use that Copydex glue, as it starts to evaporate. Probably the strangest 'tasting note' ever and like I say, the taste of the coffee was lovely, but it left this strange feeling of 'déjà glue' LOL!


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I think I've nailed it anyway. I set my grinder to setting 17 and used 17 grams of beans. Tasted so good but I still fail to pick out the flavour notes










:good:









Enjoy the cup


----------

